# robitussin with other ingredients



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm confused about what you're supposed to buy in terms of cough medicine containing guaifenesin. I know that guaifenesin helps thin cervical mucus and that you should buy one which doesn't contain 'other active ingredients'. But I'm not sure what 'active' means. Does it mean it shouldn't contain anything else? I bought robitussin chesty cough medicine which is one which often seems to be recommended and it says that it contains guaifenesin but then it says 'also contains: maltitol, sorbitol, Ethanol etc etc'. Does this mean it is no good? I think I read somewhere it shouldn't have alcohol in, and ethanol is alcohol, isn't it? 

I'd be really grateful if anyone can help. 

P.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The following cough medicines contain guaifenesin as the only active ingredient (without any additional ethanol/alcohol):

Benylin Childrens Chesty Cough
Boots Chesty Cough Relief
Tixylix Chesty Cough


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks so much Mazv! That's really helpful.
PXX


----------

